# Ignore Function, Do You Use It?



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

Just curious if anyone has used the ignore function when viewing the forum? Did you keep on using it or did you go back to viewing all posts? (_If you do use it, *please* don't mention who you use it on._)

I started using it a few days ago and am finding it really helps me to enjoy this forum. Yes, there's some minor discontinuity in some threads, but I had reached the point of trying not to read those posts anyway. Overall I find that any minor discontinuity is more than compensated for by the much more peaceable forum I'm viewing.


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes, I certainly do use it. Ironically, though many forums have this feature, this is the only forum I've felt the need to use it on. 

Anyway, the attitude of "How can you be bothered by something on the internet?" might work for some people, but it doesn't for me. I guess I don't make a distinction between "real people" and "internet people," and just as in real life I don't go around seeking out people who I know will bother me, the same applies here.

(To be fair, I really only have a couple people on my ignore list. I don't want to give the impression that I hate everyone, because that is _certainly_ not the case. This forum contains some of the nicest and most educated people I've ever had the pleasure of knowing.)


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

There is an ignore feature? PLEASE someone tell me how to use it...I could sure use it here!


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

I've tried using it, but if I recall correctly, it doesn't actually omit the posts entirely. It tells you that Jack the Ripper (or whoever) has left a post, but doesn't show the contents - which can be almost as irritating as having to read Jack's words of dubious wisdom. So I abandoned the experiment.

*@Tapkaara:*

Click on 'User Control panel' at the top of the screen; then under 'Settings and Options' down the left hand side, select 'Edit Ignore List'.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks Elgarian...I will be sure NOT to put you on my list!


----------



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> There is an ignore feature? PLEASE someone tell me how to use it...I could sure use it here!


Elgarian beat me to telling you how to do it.



Elgarian said:


> I've tried using it, but if I recall correctly, it doesn't actually omit the posts entirely. It tells you that Jack the Ripper (or whoever) has left a post, but doesn't show the contents - which can be almost as irritating as having to read Jack's words of dubious wisdom. So I abandoned the experiment.


I don't mind the one line telling me that this post is from the someone on my ignore list. My eye just skips right over it. And if I think the post is important there's an option just to read that one post.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elgarian said:


> I've tried using it, but if I recall correctly, it doesn't actually omit the posts entirely. It tells you that Jack the Ripper (or whoever) has left a post, but doesn't show the contents - which can be almost as irritating as having to read Jack's words of dubious wisdom.


Jack the Ripper is a member here??? 

I don't use the ignore feature because I fear that the messages that follow those ignored posts would make little sense.


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

jhar26 said:


> I don't use the ignore feature because I fear that the messages that follow those ignored posts would make little sense.


You'd be surprised how often this isn't the case, assuming you are using the feature on those truly deserving of it.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

jhar26 said:


> Jack the Ripper is a member here???


Haven't you ever wondered about that occasional sound of knife-sharpening-on-grindstone that you sometimes hear?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Margaret said:


> *Ignore Function, Do You Use It?*


Used to. 
Not anymore.
Glad it's there, though.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't use it here, but in another forum I frequent it doesn't do any good. Subsequent posts invariably quote the person you are trying to ignore and it shows up anyway. Not sure if that's how this forum works.


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

Elgarian said:


> I've tried using it, but if I recall correctly, it doesn't actually omit the posts entirely. It tells you that Jack the Ripper (or whoever) has left a post, but doesn't show the contents - which can be almost as irritating as having to read Jack's words of dubious wisdom. So I abandoned the experiment.


My experiences of 'ignore' functions in other forums bears this out. Besides, curiosity always kills this cat ...

FK


----------



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

I haven't used it yet, but I'm sure that I will before long. As for the "things being quoted" thing, I find that those I seem to think deserving of being ignored tend to make very long posts defending themselves, which make the likelihood of them being quoted less. (At least on this forum.)


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

I have never, and will never use it, I think it says more about the user than the person you are ignoring,


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Andante said:


> I have never, and will never use it, I think it says more about the user than the person you are ignoring,


I agree! Let me be the first to admit that I'm a thin-skinned whelp who finds his forum experience more pleasant without certain posts.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't need to use the ignore function. If I don't like what somebody says to me and I don't respond consider that my ignore own personal ignore button.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

nefigah said:


> I agree! Let me be the first to admit that I'm a thin-skinned whelp who finds his forum experience more pleasant without certain posts.


OK we all find some posts offensive or just plain rude, but *how* you deal with them is character building


----------

